# Help with '88 300zx problem please.



## pun1 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi, I own a '88 300zx. Car runs great but the other day four dash lights came on and I was hoping maybe someone else has had this problem and could point me in the right direction. The brake, coolant, lights, and amp light all came on at once and my oil and amp gauge are running low. Fluids are fine and the car starts and runs fine. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## sleeper-one (Apr 29, 2005)

*none*



pun1 said:


> Hi, I own a '88 300zx. Car runs great but the other day four dash lights came on and I was hoping maybe someone else has had this problem and could point me in the right direction. The brake, coolant, lights, and amp light all came on at once and my oil and amp gauge are running low. Fluids are fine and the car starts and runs fine. Any ideas? Thanks.


 If it was a GM i would say that your alternator was your problem...however i dont now if it would cause these problems with a nissan


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

belt slippage?check tension


----------

